# Baldor Water Pressure Pump Vibration Help



## Redddog (Apr 8, 2021)

Hey guys. I run a residential building in Philly. It's an old building conversion with some sketchy quality. We have a pump in the basement that is loud AF. We've tried vibtation sleeves, insluation etc but nothing has helped. The units on the first floor all complain that they can hear this pump ramping up and down constantly. We're running out of ideas and I thought I'd hit ya'll up. 

Pic 1 is the sketchy set up. My questions are whether the entire ststem needs to be on some type of vibration pads. Also, there are 3 holding tanks. One of them is decomissioned and I wonder if that is amplifying the noise. 

Pic 2 - vibration sleeve. Did absolutely nothing. 

Pic 3 insulation - did nothing

Pic 4 This pipe is touching the plywood wall. I wonder if that is amplifying the noise through the wall. 

Pic 5 is the holding tanks

Pic 6 another vibration sleeve. Did nothing. Also notice that the pipe coming from the holding tanks is sitting on wood framing of the ply wall. Wondering if that is amplifying noise

Any ideas would be HUGELY appreciated. Been trying to solve this at great cost for literally years.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Are you a lic’ed plumber?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Redddog said:


> ........... Been trying to solve this at great cost for literally years.
> .............


Have you tried calling an experienced, LICENSED, plumber? Try Bill Parr of Allentown, he really knows his schit.


----------



## Redddog (Apr 8, 2021)

I'm not a licensed plumber. I've been using local guys and no one seems to know what will help. I run the building. I think Allentown is a bit too far for someone to come.


----------



## Redddog (Apr 8, 2021)

Hey guys. I just noticed that this area may be only for Pro Plumbers. if that is the case, I appologize. Is there somewhere else I could go that would be more appropriate? 

Sorry again if I crashed your party.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

There is a Sister DIY site you can post on


----------

